# Tuscany with Ksyrium SL or ES wheels, anyone have pics ?



## DBtheCyclist (Oct 4, 2004)

I am considering purchasing a 2006 Tuscany, and using either a Ksyruim SL or ES wheelset. I am trying to visualize how it will look with either or both of these, however pics would be much better. Anyone have any pics of a Tuscany (or even any naked ti bike) with SL or ES wheels ?

Thanks,
Doug


----------



## Mattbikeboy (Feb 18, 2004)

I don't have that set-up. But, you'd probably better go with the ES wheelset, the red will match the Litespeed decals better. 

mbb


----------



## T-CON (Jan 30, 2006)

Tuscany Bill's post in my "How much does your tuscany weight" thread http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=79995 has a pict of his bike with SL's

how big are you? both will look good but i would go with the SL as I find the ES kind of flimsy.
T


----------



## WAZCO (Sep 16, 2004)

*Here's mine on top of Mt. Evans*



DBtheCyclist said:


> I am considering purchasing a 2006 Tuscany, and using either a Ksyruim SL or ES wheelset. I am trying to visualize how it will look with either or both of these, however pics would be much better. Anyone have any pics of a Tuscany (or even any naked ti bike) with SL or ES wheels ?
> 
> Thanks,
> Doug


----------

